# Setting up with ferrets for the first time



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hello All 

I am working on Mr lostbear to make me a ferretarium. I've had a fancy for ferrets for some years, but having a house full of cats and dogs, Mr l. has been reluctant. But then I met two polecat ferrets a couple of days ago, and they stole my heart. One of them cuddled into my neck and licked my ear with his tiny, warm, moist, pink ferret tongue and - well - I melted! No other word for it. (okay, the other bit my chin and tried to bite my booby, but that is life - it was very gentle nip). The lady who had them (out on their leads) also had two jack russells, and said that ferrets and dogs are an okay combination.

So - I would need to be able to keep them outside, and let them come into the house to play with me. What I would like to know is:

How big would a cage for two ferrets need to be for them to be comfortable - also how big a run would they need (I know the bigger the better, but our garden is quite small)

Is it better to have two same sex ferrets, or one holt and one jill? (Also, related to this - I would want them neutered whatever their gender - how expensive is it, roughly?)

What inoculations do they need? 

Roughly how much would it cost to feed them?

Thanks everyone.

Oh - and does anyone know a reputable ferret breeder in the north-east?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

It is lovely you have decided to get ferrets  if your only having 2 then a 5ft double hutch would be perfect, with a small run to play in, (you don't need to attach this on the cage) as if they have playtime in your house you may find that when in the cage they will sleep as some ferrets are quite lazy. When playing they are really hyper and will play a good few hours non stop. 

They can be housed outside perfectly fine, all they will need is a weather proof hutch and nice bedding such as a paper tissue type, Meadow Hay is good in winter. 

If you want cuddly ferrets I would recommend 2 boys, as once neutered they will be lovely and soft, Neutering costs £35 per ferret roughly in the North East. Sadly there aren't many reputable breeders of ferrets around at all, I am one myself but I tend to keep all the ferrets I happen to breed, as so many are passed from home to home, I am very selective of the breeding and the kits are wanted and remain with me until they die. 

You have 2 options when it comes to feeding them, one is a total dry food (alpha or Vitalin) are my recommendations. or a Dry and Raw diet. They can have things like Mince, rabbit, chicken, heart,liver, Chicken wings, Tuna, Sardines etc, the key is give them plenty variety.

sorry my post is a bit long winded but if you have anyother questions then please ask.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ferrets and live/interact with dogs fine, if the dogs have good temperaments towards small pets. I would recommend you get baby ferrets as an adult who isn't used to dogs could give the dogs a nasty bite.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lostbear said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am working on Mr lostbear to make me a ferretarium. I've had a fancy for ferrets for some years, but having a house full of cats and dogs, Mr l. has been reluctant. But then I met two polecat ferrets a couple of days ago, and they stole my heart. One of them cuddled into my neck and licked my ear with his tiny, warm, moist, pink ferret tongue and - well - I melted! No other word for it. (okay, the other bit my chin and tried to bite my booby, but that is life - it was very gentle nip). The lady who had them (out on their leads) also had two jack russells, and said that ferrets and dogs are an okay combination.
> 
> ...


I have both sexes so I can't comment if it's better to have mixed or same sex groups, my lot all get on well, Gracie plays as rough as the boys usually 

I can't comment on the cage size either as my group live indoors.

Inoculations are for canine distemper, they get half the dosage of a dog, so if you get them done together they can share a single vial, that's usually around £30 or less.

Neutering at my vets which is pretty expensive is £60ish but it's not recommended to neuter an immature ferret, so it's best to wait till they are fully adult.

Keeping ferrets around dogs and cats is not recommended at all though, I would never do it


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> I have both sexes so I can't comment if it's better to have mixed or same sex groups, my lot all get on well, Gracie plays as rough as the boys usually
> 
> I can't comment on the cage size either as my group live indoors.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!

I'm glad you take no risks with your dog, cat and ferret! Haha.


----------

